# Slingshot Of The Month - July 2013 - Voting



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Vote for the July 2013 SOTM*​
*What is the best slingshot in June?*

e-shot - Teak21.18%NoobShooter - O-Sage Can You See1810.59%ash - Knotural21.18%Wingshooter - Bending Wood2514.71%Can-Opener - Pink Lady and Orange Crush31.76%scarfaceTom - Tutorial Catty158.82%Dr J - Reversible Equalizer127.06%Wildwood - Mountain ASH Natural95.29%akmslingshots - The Toxic Sal52.94%AnTrAxX - His and Hers74.12%scarfaceTom - Pimped Natural84.71%Bullseyeben - 2Stroke74.12%The Gopher - Silver Maple Hybrid31.76%Danny0663 - T6 Flint Stone148.24%Btoon84 - Bolivian Rosewood74.12%Flippinout - Pitch Pine74.12%Quercusuber - Orange Giant116.47%Can-Opener - Rev 131.76%LostMarbles - Ergo PFS10.59%Performance Catapults - SPS Apocalypse74.12%Quarterinmynose - Osage Gift42.35%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It's time to vote again! Who do you think made the best slingshot last month?

You can view the Nomination thread Here.

e-shot - Teak








NoobShooter - O-Sage Can You See








ash - Knotural








Wingshooter - Bending Wood








Can-Opener - Pink Lady and Orange Crush








scarfaceTom - Tutorial Catty








Dr J - Reversible Equalizer








Wildwood - Mountain ASH Natural








akmslingshots - The Toxic Sal








AnTrAxX - His and Hers








scarfaceTom - Pimped Natural








Bullseyeben - 2Stroke








The Gopher - Silver Maple Hybrid








Danny0663 - T6 Flint Stone








Btoon84 - Bolivian Rosewood








Flippinout - Pitch Pine








Quercusuber - Orange Giant








Can-Opener - Rev 1








LostMarbles - Ergo PFS








Performance Catapults - SPS Apocalypse








Quarterinmynose - Osage Gift








The list has been randomly sorted by the List Randomizer on Random.org.

Vote!!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh my that's a lot of choices. :shocked: . Such beautiful slingshots.. Great job to everyone!!!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good luck everyone. It's always hard this time around to pick. 2 bad can't give multiple votes


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

gentlemen beautiful shooters all around true craftsman one and all you guys have talent that is simply amazing :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

My choice is made also.

Again a pity we cannot make multiple choices for best 3 for example; and best of luck to all, as all are excellent work.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn, this is getting tougher and tougher. Lot of high quality stuff here. Heck of a job by everyone. Well here goes.......!!! Done


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome slings!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a serious haul of craftsmanship.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted. each month getting tougher, I wish one member should able to vote more than once LOL.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Great work everyone who got nominated and also to those left out! All the shooters posted on this site have the quality just comes down to personal preference in the end

Good luck to all!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I need help...............decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Lee NZ (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm voting for minimalism this month!


----------



## Rotor (Mar 17, 2013)

Very nice work. Wish I could present one of this caliber.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Its a big field this month! Easy pick for me though. Good luck to all!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations to all the nominees, all deserving winners. It is getting harder to make a choice as the bar keep going higher!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

it was very difficult to cast my vote ... it makes me feel I am unfair with all the rest of the STUNNING babies ... congrats to all the craftsman for your awesome work, all fine pieces of art !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

Amazing selection but how do you pick just one? They are all functional works of art. Congrats to the craftsmen.


----------



## djmarksman33 (Feb 16, 2013)

May I just say,you guys have blown me away yet again.Like Mike920 says,works of art.Good luck one and all.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I feel like I'm a winner just for getting to see all these bad boys. Excellent work, gentlemen.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's like picking your favorite child..
Sometimes you'd rather pick someone else's bloody kid lol. 
Every slinger is a winner as far as I care!
Good display from all


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

out of this world. love looking at them cant wait till next month.I wish they were all banded up ready to shoot it would make voting alot more difficult.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

For scarfaceTom's sake because two of his slingshots have such similarity, and me toggling back and forth because they are both so unique and reflect his style, I wish his votes on the Pimped Natrual and Tutorial were able to be combined to reflect the high interest in the style.

Too bad they came in the same month because if it was just one this month, I believe the voting on one would reflect the cumulative voting for the two mentioned above.

But there are many beauties as usual in a month!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Whooops. In the previous post I put can-openers's name and not scarfaceTom.

I edited the above.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

1 vote ain't enough. Wow....


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

For which one should I vote? :iono:

They are all incredible!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Yo Wildwood...Have you ever seen Timberland's logo? Might want to give it a look-see before you print too many metal badges.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Smashtoad said:


> Yo Wildwood...Have you ever seen Timberland's logo? Might want to give it a look-see before you print too many metal badges.


Have not seen him in a bit....


----------



## FryDaddy (Jan 2, 2013)

Fantastic Job to All the craftsman... Fantastic Job all around... :bowdown:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Smashtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Yo Wildwood...Have you ever seen Timberland's logo? Might want to give it a look-see before you print too many metal badges.
> ...


He'll be on an oil rig out in the Indian Ocean right now or some such place, I reckon.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

This month, the titles are hot. :devil:
Congratulations to all and good luck. :wave:


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Smashtoad said:


> Yo Wildwood...Have you ever seen Timberland's logo? Might want to give it a look-see before you print too many metal badges.


Yep, on the rig, been busy!

Yeah, I know of timberlands logo, both very different.....

Besides, I purchased my logo from a stock p store, then modified it, so all legal. 

Now back on topic: some seriously awesome craftmenship here! My vote has been cast.


----------

